# good source for 30 06 primers, bullets and powder?



## 71challenger (Jan 21, 2009)

I will be reloading 30 06 cartridges for target shooting. I'll probly get either a Lee hand loader(the kind used with a hammer, one at a time), or a simple cheap type press. I won't be doing hundreds of rounds at once. Anyone know of a good online source for bullets (probly 150gr for target, unless someone tells me otherwise), primers and powder? How much can you actually save reloading your own considering Walmart has Winchester for $17 a box? Also is a powder measure scoop sufficient or should I invest in a grain scale? Thanks again all who reply.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Midway Shooting Supply, Graf & Sons, Natchez


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Definately invest in a scale.

Savings all depends, if you just want the gun to go bang, then your probably not going to be satisfied really with reloading.

If you want to taylor make your ammo for your gun, squeezing every ounce of performance/accuracy as possible, then you will.

At worst its probably break even vs the cheap stuff at wally world. Reloading vs higher quality ammo has a lot more savings.

As far as ordering online, all that beartooth listed, precision reloading inc, gamaliel supply, wideners and some others.

I would look for local suppliers for primer and powder as the hazmat fee kills most price savings you can find online, plus you can start up a relationship with your local reloading/gun shop.

I would seriously consider looking for used equipment, or one of the kits. You will find that if you venture into reloading, you will outgrow the lee hand loader very fast.


----------



## 71challenger (Jan 21, 2009)

I see your point about purchasing primers and powder online. I did some looking and came up with a new Lee Challenger 50th anniversary press complete with ALL the goodies including a scale and a factory crimp 30 06 die kit for $125. I guess the hand loader would get a little monotonous after awhile . I had one in 357 mag a long time ago. The only mishap was when one of the primers went off hammering it in. Needless to say I had to change my shorts after that. I also read that you can only re-load shells a few times, since the case starts to get longer, is this true?



southdakbearfan said:


> Definately invest in a scale.
> 
> Savings all depends, if you just want the gun to go bang, then your probably not going to be satisfied really with reloading.
> 
> ...


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

If you've had a primer mishap, maybe take a look at the Breech Lock Challenger Kit. It has everything like the 50th Anniversary, but an Auto Prime hand primer is substituted for the safety primer (on the press). It's $104 I think.
https://kempfgunshop.com//index.php?pag ... &Itemid=41

If you want to order dies at the same time, you can get this Kit:
https://kempfgunshop.com//index.php?pag ... &Itemid=41


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

As far as case stretching, it depends on the caliber, how hot they are loaded, and whether you are full length of only neck sizing. Some calibers will only go a few rounds, some longer, also depends on the brass.

Lee makes a decent product for cheap, but for their presses, especially for rifle, you may want to upgrade to their classic cast press - around $75, which is made out of cast iron instead of aluminum.

My personal setup is a Lee Classic Cast press, and RCBS JR3 press, and a Lee Reloader Press which is only used for their auto prime II.

All resizing is done on the Lee Classic Cast press, and most of the seating also. If I am doing a higher volume, I incorporate the JR3 for the seating just so I don't need to switch things around.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, a pound of powder is 7,000 grains, primers go for about $3 per 100 now and bullets in the $25 range for 100 bullets so you can do the math to determine what your savings will be. I think you would have to get down to around $8-$10 a box to break even.

I have used the Lee set up and Lee dies for years with many different cartridges including .30'06. I have not had a problem with Lee gear, other than the ones that were my fault. I can say that the Lee aluminum press is strong enough to resize a .30'06 case down to .243 Winchester. (I could have sworn I put the right die in the press; but you should have seen the long neck 243 that was the result.)


----------

